
BBC EU Referendum Results Page - omarkassim
http://www.bbc.com/news/politics/eu_referendum/results
======
jhugg
Polls close at 10pm UTC or 5pm EDT (for me). Should know about an hour or so
later?

Pretty awesome that polls stay open till 10pm in the UK. That would make it
much easier to vote for people who have to work and care for kids, etc...

~~~
osullivj
There won't be a definitive result until 7am BST. Apparently the final result
must be available well before the London markets open at 8am BST. Various
regions will announce their counts through the night.

